# Banza's Photo Thread



## Banza (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi! Wellcome to my Photo Thread  I would like to show you my collection of spiders. Join 

At first 3 new Poecilotheria 

*fasciata*






*pederseni*






*regalis*






*irminia*











*rosea*






*huahini's* home


----------



## Dumaw (Aug 20, 2006)

whats up
nice Ts u have there


----------



## Banza (Aug 25, 2006)

Thx 

A. geniculata, male






N. chromatus, female











N. coloratovillosus, juvenile











B. albopilosum, male






B. vagans, female


----------



## Banza (Oct 1, 2006)

more pictures 

Aphonopelma bicoloratum











Grammostola rosea






Poecilotheria regalis











Poecilotheria pederseni











And few new species 

Avicularia versicolor






Brachypelma emilia











Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## Sof (Oct 1, 2006)

I really like the irminia, hopefulyl mine will grow fast. Nice collection.


----------



## Banza (Feb 10, 2007)

G. rosea RCF female:











Aphonopelma bicoloratum






Poecilotheria regalis






Nhandu chromatus - female. The beast


----------



## Natemass (Feb 10, 2007)

awesome pics i like the pokies


----------



## Banza (Feb 24, 2007)

I like pokies too. My fav is my regalis


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 24, 2007)

Great spiders and pics Ziomek


----------



## TRON (Feb 24, 2007)

Great collection!!!


----------



## Banza (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all for comments  Lukasz nice to see tou here... 

Anyway I have a question to everyone who visited my thread. What do you think is male or female? L. parahybana molt


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 25, 2007)

Banza, see you nicely here too 

I think, that Your L.parahabyna is female.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 25, 2007)

looks female but a closer pic would be better nice pics 2


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 25, 2007)

great pics, I want tp add N. chromatus , a P.regalis  and a P.fasciata to my collection as well.


----------



## Banza (Mar 12, 2007)

*Nhandu chromatus*


----------



## Banza (Mar 12, 2007)

*Chilobrachys huahini*


----------



## Banza (Mar 12, 2007)

*Poecilotheria regalis*


----------



## Banza (Mar 12, 2007)

*Poecilotheria rufilata*


----------



## Banza (Mar 12, 2007)

*Grammostola rosea "red morph"*


----------



## Banza (Mar 12, 2007)

*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## Banza (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi!

More pics of spiders. Enjoy!

*Chilobrachys huahini* - juvenile












*Hysterocrates gigas* - subadult female












*Poecilotheria regalis* - probably female 






*Lasiodora parahybana* 







Greetings


----------



## ballpython2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Banza said:


> Thanks all for comments  Lukasz nice to see tou here...
> 
> Anyway I have a question to everyone who visited my thread. What do you think is male or female? L. parahybana molt


This is a male..it doesnt have the leaf like thing sticking up out of it...so its a male.


----------



## Banza (Mar 20, 2007)

could you help me estimate my Hysterocrates gigas? female or male?


----------



## Tuotatis (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi!

I think it's a male.


----------



## BooyaTarantula (Mar 23, 2007)

Good looking T. collection, I really like the C. fasciatum, they are a good looking species. Just picked one up yesterday. The birdeaters look good too.


----------



## Banza (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks.

Today I bought some new T's (E. murinus, A. purpurea and P. ornata at XV Ogolnopolska Gielda Gadow i Plazow in Poland 


Avicularia purpurea (spiderling)












Avicularia versicolor (spiderling)


----------



## Banza (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi!

Aphonopelma bicoloratum, poss. female


----------



## Banza (Apr 15, 2007)

Avicularia versicolor post molt


----------



## Banza (Apr 19, 2007)

P. irminia male







Haplopelma albostriatum sling/juvenile







Wait for comments


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 19, 2007)

That _L. parahybana _moult is definitely female. The spermathecae and uterus externus are clearly visible.


----------



## Banza (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi!

Some new pictures. Enjoy.

_Avicularia versicolor_ juvenile






_Avicularia purpurea_ sling






_Psalmopoeus irminia_ poss. male











_Ephebopus murinus_ sling
















_Poecilotheria regalis_ female











_Poecilotheria miranda_ sling











_Lasiodora parahybana_ young female











_Brachypelma emilia_ juvenile






_Haplopelma albostriatum_ juvenile/sling






_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_ juvenile
















Waiting for comments


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice pics and beautiful Ts


----------



## Banza (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you Doezsha


----------



## Banza (Jun 2, 2007)

My two agressiv babies 

G. rosea






N. chromatus


----------



## Rogi (Jun 6, 2007)

Great spiders Banza


----------



## Banza (Jun 7, 2007)

Hehe thank you Rogi, my friend of Bkwna City 

Ok, new pictures are comming 

What do you think about this pictures? 
























































































































Waiting for comments 

.


----------



## Natemass (Jun 7, 2007)

awesome ts and pictures keep me coming


----------



## Banza (Jun 24, 2007)

New additions on my collection. I've bought them on OGGiP in Świętochłowice 

Firstly young female of leopard gecko:






Scorpion:












Unidentifity scolopendra. Has anyone know what's that specie?






Avicularia versicolor - feeding time






Avicularia purpurea, postmolt






Brachypelma emilia, juvenile (poss. female)






Poecilotheria miranda postmolt






Poecilotheria regalis, young female... she's beautiful 












And Ornithoctonus aureotibialis juvenile (male for me)



















That's all


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jul 6, 2007)

Banza, great pics and animals :clap:


----------



## Banza (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Lucas 

I have build the new terrarium for my young female P. regalis. What do you think?


----------



## Goliath (Jul 6, 2007)

Great job on the tank, she will really love it.  

mike


----------



## Banza (Oct 7, 2007)

Few new pictures!

B. emilia - poss. female












C. fasciatum - juvenile male






G. rosea 'red' - female


















N. chromatus - female






P. regalis - female






Regards


----------



## Banza (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi,

I have bought a new camera (Fuji s6500), so I wanna show you some new pictures. Please for comments!


Avicularia purpurea











Cyclosternum fasciatum






Grammostola rosea female






Poecilotheria rufilata






Poecilotheria fasciata






Odonturus dentatus?






Eublepharis macularius gecko. Beautiful female shtct



























Booom!


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 19, 2007)

Awsome collection and pictures.
Your Cyclosternum fasciatum is stunning


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 19, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures! And gorgeous critters! Thanks for sharing.

Jen


----------



## froggyman (Nov 19, 2007)

i love the gecko but what does shtct mean??


----------



## Banza (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for comments guys. 

shtct means Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail


----------



## Banza (Feb 24, 2008)

New pic of my G. rosea female.


----------

